# ***Breed Websites List!***



## Dreaming Of Goats

Here's a list of the breed clubs...  Thought it might be helpful!!! In parentheses are a.) If the club is international or b.) The abbreviation of the club/association. They are in alphabetical order by breed.
Also, if you have any more I'll add them.


GENERAL GOAT REGISTRIES:
American Dairy Goat Association(ADGA)
American Goat Society(AGS)
Goat Registry
International Dairy Goat Registry (IDGR)


GOAT BREED REGISTRIES:
Alpine(International)(AIC) 

Boer(International)(IBGA)
Boer(USBGA)
Boer(ABGA)

Fainting(International)(IFGA)

Kiko(AKGA)
Kiko(International)(IKGA)

LaManchas(ALC) 

Miniature Fainting(MSFGA)

Myotonic(MGR)

Nigerian Dwarf(NDGA) 

Nubian(International)(INBA) 

Oberhasli(OBA) 

Pygmy(NPGA)

Saanen(NSBA) 

San Clemente Island

Toggenburg(NTC)


----------



## chandasue

When you post, you'll see there's a button called "Word-Link". Use that to make a word into a link by highlighting the word and then clicking that button to insert the web address.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Thanks!!!


----------



## julieq

AGS, American Goat Society, is the main registry for our ND's.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

For Boers:

IBGA 
USBGA 
ABGA


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Thanks, Keep 'em comin'!!!  I wonder why there are so many boer goat associations??????


----------



## peachick

Minature Silky Fainting Goat Registry 

Myotonic Goat Registry 

International Fainting Goat Association


----------



## elevan

(from another thread)  San Clemente Island Goats:  http://www.scigoats.org/


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Just added those!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

American Kiko Goat Association

www.kikogoats.com

International Kiko Goat Association

www.theikga.org


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

WOW, never thought there would be that many!!!! I just put them in alphabetical order, so then they're easier to sort through


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Are there any more? This website 
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/
has SO MANY breeds of goats!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

There is also Goat Registry for owners of mixed breed, horns intact, or just pet goats!  

And the IDGR Which allows the registration of goats with unknown ancestry and experimental breeds(like goat that are bred to be 'decent' milkers, browsers, AND meat producers).


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> There is also Goat Registry for owners of mixed breed, horns intact, or just pet goats!
> 
> And the IDGR Which allows the registration of goats with unknown ancestry and experimental breeds(like goat that are bred to be 'decent' milkers, browsers, AND meat producers).


Added!!!! I register my goats in the ADGA, as they are purebreds, and dairy goats.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also Goat Registry for owners of mixed breed, horns intact, or just pet goats!
> 
> And the IDGR Which allows the registration of goats with unknown ancestry and experimental breeds(like goat that are bred to be 'decent' milkers, browsers, AND meat producers).
> 
> 
> 
> Added!!!! I register my goats in the ADGA, as they are purebreds, and dairy goats.
Click to expand...

I have two pure bred Nigerian(supposedly) does, and 3 Nigi-Pygs(2 bucklings and a doeling), and then I have second generation Nigi-Pygs due any day now, plus my herd's horns are kept intact... so, If I wanted to register any of them, I would have to use one of the registries I posted.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Kikos

AKGA
IKGA
NKR


I know someone posted Kiko registries above but the NKR is new and is a very good registry. Just thought I would add it.


----------



## goatboy1973

The Spanish Goat Association
www.spanishgoats.org


----------



## goatboy1973

greenfamilyfarms said:


> For Boers:
> 
> IBGA
> USBGA
> ABGA


The IBGA is no longer. They closed their doors and now it's just the USBGA or the ABGA. I was a long time member of the IBGA and felt it was the best association of the 3. I registered a lot of goats with them when I was raising Boer goats.


----------



## rebelINny

Mini breeds such as mini-alpine, mini-nubian, mini-togg, mini-mancha, mini-saanen, and mini-ober you find info from the registry's www.miniaturedairygoats.com (MDGA) and www.tmgronline.com (TMGR).


----------



## kinder

Kinder (KGBA)


----------



## kinder

kinder said:


> Kinder (KGBA)


Sorry I guess I still need some work on my computer skills


----------



## Hangtown Farms

www.spanishgoats.org


----------



## Krystyl_Rose

Kinder (KGBA)
http://www.kindergoatbreeders.com/index.html


----------



## SummerStorm93

Angora goats - because fiber isn't just a sheep thing. I love the tradition and history of mohair. I love the texture and working qualities of mohair. And of course, I love the hilarious characters of the gorgeous animals that produce mohair.

American Angora Goat Breeders' Association (AAGBA)
www.aagba.org/

Colored Angora Goat Breeders' Association (CAGBA)
https://www.cagba.org/

Eastern Goat & Mohair Association (EAGMA)
http://angoragoats.com/


----------

